# Fixit Utilities 6 Professional (new)



## edbro9 (Jun 11, 2005)

Stay away from this! I installed it on my laptop last night and ended up having to reformat. After the requested reboot, my machine blue screened each time I tried to get into Windows. I tried Safe mode with the same result.

It includes a utility called Recovery Commander so I burned the supplied ISO using my wife's computer. When I booted from that, my computer hung at the opening screen where it said "Press Enter to Continue". Nothing seem to work in this package.

So, instead of protecting my machine like it promised, it trashed mine. 

I emailed tech support a day ago but haven't heard back from them. I couldn't wait on them so I ended up reformatting/reinstalling everything.


----------



## Cerviperus (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.  I've actually had pretty good luck with Fixit Utilities in the past (in fact I believe 6.0 Pro was the last version I used). However, now that I know how to do most of the same things manually, it's not worth it for me to bother with. However, your problem does strike a chord with me.

I actually had the same problem with Symantec's Norton SystemWorks 2003 after install. However, I was able to fully uninstall, so I tried it again with flawless results. I wouldn't recommend anyone stay away from the software though, as with any software suite that integrates that deeply into a system, there's always room for things to go wrong. I look at my experience as bad luck, but your frustrations are well-founded.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Programs like Fixit Utilities and Norton SystemWorks are good but best to install then to a clean PC. 
I have installed Norton SystemWorks to a PC many times but had troubles the couple times installing it. 
But the times I installed it after doing a format and clean install of windows I did not have any trouble.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks, i wont use it................


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They are ok to use SIR****TMG but I would only want to install then to a clean PC like I said in the above post. 
So if you ever wanting to try it then buy it when every you are going to format your PC because then you can get the best install of it and if anything bad happen there really is no lose as you can just format again and start over.

Also Symantec's Norton SystemWorks you have a 60 day money back guarantee. Used to be 90 days.
I got some of there software years ago. Got Norton AV, Norton Uninstall Deluxe and Norton Utilities from Egghead store just before Xmas. That was the lat year Egghead had there stores as they closed down the end of that year. Anyhow i did not know that Norton Utilities had a AV. It had a Uninstall but not the Deluxe version. So I really did not need all 3 of them but I could not take it back to the store. I called the 800 number and told them. Had to sent in a copy of the invoice and box top I think. Got my money back in less then a week fro then with a nice think you letter and a note telling me to break up the CD's so they could not be used. Yea right.


----------

